# Dosing Pump - Tom Aquatics Aqua Lifter—Dosing Pump



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

Saw this recommednation on another thread, but there was no explination on how they work etc. Does any one use these to dose fertz/liquid? Tom Aquatics Aqua Lifter—Dosing Pump Seems like a real cost effective way to dose!


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

For dosing im using normal pumps with about 40 gph (5$ a piece) with check valves on end. Im getting about 25 ml per minute.
But im also interested how it works, membrane is mentioned...


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

I only need to dose about 1.5ml/day. From what I read on another forum, you hook up to a digital timer, but the digital timer can only turn on/off in 1 min. plus increments which would be way too much volume for my needs. Was thinking I could put a drip valve http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fee238e&itemid=300399475696&ff4=263602_263622 at the end to try and control the fluid output, but not sure if this would work? Might be worth just popping for one pump and valve and testing? Was just wanting to see if anyone else had done this yet?


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Dosing Pump - Tom Aquatics Aqua Lifter-Dosing Pump*



bbehring said:


> I only need to dose about 1.5ml/day.


You can dilute your fert solution with water to match your dosing pump output.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

Em, hadn't thought of that! Great Idea. Looking into other dosing pumps that allow a little better control in ml in flow


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

In dosing EI im dilluting macro 3x and micro 4x, so instead od 30 ml of macro im dosing 90 ml, theres lower error in greater volume. You can do the same.
The cheapest peristaltic dosing pump ive seen are in 40$ area. At that price i would bought them but shipping is high


----------

